# The age old question: Manfrotto 190 vs 055 XPROB



## gigabellone (Dec 19, 2012)

I need a tripod for landscape and still life photography. I have used both the 055 and the 190 xprob, and i like them a lot. There aren't really many differences between the two. The wieght of the gear is irrelevant: t2i/550d body with sigma 10-20, and a 50 f/1.8 prime. I like the 055 slightly more because it has got a higher maximum height, but my concern is the extra weight. The 055+496rc2+cullman bag weights about 3.3kg, while the 190+494rc2+manfrotto bag weights 2.43kg. The difference is quite substantial, but will i feel it? The 190 fits in a 70cm tripod bag, while the 055 requires a 80cm bag. Would it be hard to squeeze the 055 inside a checked baggage while traveling by plane?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 19, 2012)

My B video tripod is the 055, but my go to for stills is the 190. I'm 5'11 and find the 190 just tall enough.

I usually can't recommend manfrotto highly enough, but I had a 055 budget set fail on me in the summer, so when you get your legs go round all the clamps and loosen, lube and retighten.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 19, 2012)

They're both pretty heavy as far as tripods go... I use the 055 (the wilderness model with spike feet) because I'm 6'0" and prefer the height especially for night skies. Would either of these fit into a carryon?? I wouldn't think so. They're big beasts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2012)

If you're concerned about weight, carbon fiber is the way to go. As for size, the 190CXPRO4 easily fits in a checked bag, and with the head removed and stored separately, it fits in a carryon hard case (it's my travel tripod, and goes in a Pelican Storm in2500).


----------



## gigabellone (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. Being a student on a tight budget, i can't really afford a carbon fiber tripod, but i could wait and save some more cash if it's worth it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2012)

CF tripods have three advantages over aluminum - less weight, less vibration (CF damps them better), and easier to use in cold temps (aluminum feels colder because it's a good thermal conductor, which is why my Calphalon cookware is made from it!). But if you can handle the weight, the other two are relatively minor. With a choice between a cheap tripod and none, get none. The Manfrotto aluminum models you're talking about aren't cheap tripods, the quality is good. So, I'd say pick the one you prefer, and go for it!


----------

